# Wine Bottle Stoppers for fundraiser



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife asked me to turn some wine bottle stoppers that she could sell for a fund raiser. These are to benefit St. Jude Childrens Research Hospital. I have about $6 to $8 each in materials, depending on the wood. I am donating the labor. I still have another 8 to turn, for a total of 24 and total material investment of maybe $150 - $175. 
I threw the little display together out of scraps. 

What would be a fair price to ask? 
We were thinking $15 each or 2 for $25. 

We want to sell them all, so are trying to price them to sell, but don't want to be short changed either. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Dale, I have seen these sell for upwards of $100 and they didn't look this good! Normally a hand cut stopper can yield an average of $35 so $15 is a steal! I would bump it up (since it's for a charity and people will dish out a tad more just for that reason) to $20 each and leave it at that. At $20 it's still a bargain!

Nice job by the way!

Mac


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Dale, my hats off to ya.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm going to go with Mac on this one. $20 each, minimum. I'd be surprised if they didn't sell faster than you could handle the money at that price.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I sold quite a few bottle stoppers last year. I sold the stoppers with the chrome or titanium tips with rubber or silicone seals on them for $20. There are some T-handle kits with a corkscrew built into them that I sold for $25. 

Since you are making them for a fundraiser, I'd say bump the price up a bit. People are normally prepared to pay more for fundraiser items knowing that the money is going to a good cause. 

They look great, and I like your display stand! If you don't already have dimples (can't see in the pic) for the tips to rest in on each shelf, I'd suggest doing that. When you put this stand on a table and have people bumping around and grabbing at them, they'll probably start sliding off the shelves.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the nice feedback so far. I thought $15 was a little cheap, you guys are confirming that. 
I didn't mention it but, the wife's philanthropic group has a booth at a local flea market next weekend and that's where they intend to sell them. Along with sunglasses, cosmetic jewelry, that kind of stuff. So it's not exactly a "fund raiser", but their groups proceeds will go to the charity. 
Does a flea market environment keep the prices down? 
-> b00kemdano: I drilled a 7/32 thru hole and used a #8 counter sink bit to create the "dimples" to hold the tips in place. They stay put pretty well. I should have allowed a little more room for the stoppers to lean back against the back shelf, it doesn't take much to make them lean forward. But the "dimples" keep them from going anywhere.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice job. I have a box full of them turned also and don't intend to sell them less than starting at $20 for the simpler ones and up to $50 for a couple of the more elaborate ones.





.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Whatever you end up selling them for, they look great and you and your wife are doing a good thing here. I especially like the second from the left on the top and second from the top rows. Beautiful.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Ledhead said:


> So it's not exactly a "fund raiser", but their groups proceeds will go to the charity.
> Does a flea market environment keep the prices down?


Not in the least provided you let the prospective buyers know up front that the proceeds (some or all) are destined for St Jude's. Personally, I'd print up a simple flyer to put in front of the display, hook 'em early! :thumbsup:


----------

